#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-04-13
<lee__> hello everyone
<lee__> hows everyone today im new to ubuntu
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-04-14
<mrand> well hello
<Ahmuck-Sr> whois lee__
<Ahmuck-Sr> whois lee
<spridel> you need to buy a /
<beto> Hi. I need some help with installing Ubuntu 10.10 on a Compaq Presario SR2023WM which is running Windows XP Sp3
#ubuntu-us-tx 2013-04-11
<aprez> hello hello
<stlsaint> aprez: sup
<aprez> howa re you stlsaint
<stlsaint> aprez: chilling about to hit the sack. You?
<aprez> just got back home
<aprez> from town
<aprez> still there?
<aprez> http://imgur.com/a/60Oeb#0
<aprez> hello hello
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-04-12
<tiwake> hi Guest44440
